# Re-learn to cast?



## FishNazi (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is a long winded post for my first post, but after reading so much great information on this site, I'm looking for some advice. I'm not even sure if this is the proper location for this question, but it made sense to me to post here. I have recently become a candidate for lower back surgery due to multiple herniated disk, and received the news that I will most likely have some mobility limitations if and when the surgery takes place. I am primarily a conventional heaver guy and love throwing bait and weight. My usual style of cast is the Hatteras. My first question is, has anyone had to deal with this, and if so how did/does it affect the way you generally cast. Next, any thought to whether throwing conventional gear versus spinning gear could make up for having to have more of a rigid motion. I realize that both set ups, require the same basics in form. Is there possibly a different style I may need to learn to compensate for this? Obviously health trumps going surf fishing, but having been born and raised on the beach with a surf rod in my hands, it's a hard pill to swallow being aware that something so important to you may not be the same as it always has. Any thoughts are deeply valued. Thanks.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

The Brighton Cast is a good one, and easy on the back compared to most.

It's good for open beach, not so much in a confined area.

Terry Carrol Brighton cast

Blaine


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey fishnazi, welcome and sorry to hear about the back. I have 2 herniated discs and a bulging one way low in the lumbar region. Spent a long time messing with it. 
Look into non-surgical spinal decompression if you can. I bought an inversion table to avoid surgery.
As to casting, you might want to look into rods that load easier, say a parabolic rod rather than a really heavy fast action one.
That Brighton Cast looks very easy on the back. Very little torsional stress.


----------



## FishNazi (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Going out to my casting spot this weekend to give the Brighton cast a whirl to see how feels casting and to see how I end up feeling when I'm done. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

try the "back cast"......made to order for people with bad backs


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Parabolic rod would help for sure, Lami 136 would be my choice.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course, there is another option . . .


----------



## FishNazi (Aug 21, 2014)

Heck man.....I'd probably throw out my back again just toting that thing out to the beach! Did do some casting this weekend and all feels great! I may just be making a mountain out of a mole hill, but until I get cleared to not have surgery I'm looking at all my options.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

If your back problem is in the lumbar region do everything you can to avoid fusion surgery.
Look into an inversion table.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Overhead cast?


----------

